# In between jobs with loan



## James87 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello everyone.

A friend of mine is in a bit of a situation atm. She has been terminated by her old company and visa cancellation is supposed to be initiated on June 23rd. (Malaysian btw.)
She has found a new job, catch is it will only start on October 1st. She also currently has a bank loan which worries me the most.

We have a couple questions now:

1. Can her Visa even be cancelled given she has a bank loan? From what I read so far it is no possible.
2. If it can be cancelled, what are the possibilities? Visa runs till October? Go back home till the new visa starts?
3.Her possible future employer is doing "clearance", anybody know what that means and if it could possibly make them revoke the offer?
4. What is the bank most likely going to do once they know she has been terminated, but has a job lined up for October?

There are probably more questions I should ask, these are the ones that come to mind now though. I appreciate any help, thanks.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Her visa can still be cancelled. 
As a Malaysian most likely she can do visa runs (but check the latest regulations).
I do not know what "clearance" means - are they doing a background check on her?
If the bank knows that her employment has been terminated, in the absence of any discussion, they may try to encash the security cheque (and most likely will try to attach the entire end of service benefit towards loan payment). Given that your friend has an offer, she should try and discuss and provide the offer letter to the bank. Also, needs to keep making the monthly payments.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I have never heard that banks communicate with immigration, I believe visa cancellation/exit UAE would only be prevented if a bank cashed a security cheque that bounced and they filed a complaint with police.


----------



## James87 (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks for your answers. 

She had to submit a copy of her passport for clearance, therefore I assume they are doing somekind of background check? How extensive should that be? Given she has been workin here there should be no problem, but then again why are they doing the check then?

Would it be wise to go speak to the bank now, even though there is no offer letter yet, only a verbal commitment pending the clearance, or wait? What is the general action banks take for people with loan in between jobs? I have no experience with any of this and have only the read the stories of people doin a runner or facing jail possibly. 

If her visa gets canceled she will get 30 days grace period correct? Wipl she be able to do a visa run if the bank knows she has been terminated as she would technically leave the country? Then again, if they dont let her leave, can she just hang around till the new jobs starts or will she face problems?

Thanks again and any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Ask her current employer if they can pay her final salary by cheque or not tag a bank salary transfer as 'final' payment, and wait for security clearance I think whilst keeping up any repayments - offer letter might help negotiate but I'm pretty sure banks want to see a new residency visa before they relax again.

There is normally 30 days to leave after cancellation, however bank would likely act as soon as they suspect her job has finished or find out visa cancelled. If the bank isn't aware there's no reason she couldn't do visa runs if allowed to normally, staying past the 30 days would lead to fines for overstaying when she next tried to exit UAE or applied for new visa.


----------

